# Old Stanley Router



## immortalx (May 26, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm new here and my interest in routers began when i started building guitars as a hobby.  

My retired woodworker neighbor gave me an old router which he swears is a Stanley.
There are no signs on it's metal frame, but to me it looks like several Black & Decker routers like the 7610 or 2720.The only difference is at the top where the cable exits the frame, there's a cabling compartment sideways.
There are 2 embossed part numbers: "88026 LESTER 1" on the motor housing and "87749 LESTER 2" on the base.
I couldn't find any info about it but i do love vintage equipment. This thing is build like a tank!

Thanks in advance - John


----------



## immortalx (May 26, 2012)

Maybe these photos can help identify it


----------



## tigerjim1000 (Apr 16, 2015)

I was just given the same router by a friend. Not sure if the collet is broken, but it does need replacing. You have a picture of what the collet looks like?
Attached are photos of the router, collet, and looking down the shaft.


----------



## tigerjim1000 (Apr 16, 2015)

Try a Black and Decker HD1250 made for UK/Australia market. Found some pictures on Gumtree . com

For mine, I took it to the Black and Decker service shop (now Dewalt) and they identified as a B&D 7610


----------



## immortalx (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info man!
I believe the collet and nut in my router is a single unit, but I may be wrong. It's been quite some time I got this and it must lie in some corner of my shop :grin: As soon as I find it I'll grab a photo for you!


----------



## benmoadam (Jan 28, 2017)

I actually have the same - also given to me, from my father-in-law - it is definitely a B&D, and the collet and nut are two separate pieces for sure. I may end parting mine out at some point when I upgrade, so I could get you this to part out.


----------

